# Shaker Spring 2017



## LaZer0MonKey (Mar 14, 2017)

Shaker Spring 2017 on April 8, 2017 in Shaker Heights, Ohio, USA

Date:
April 8th, 2017

Events:
2x2 Speedsolve - 2 Rounds
3x3 Speedsolve - 3 Rounds
5x5 Speedsolve - 1 Round
6x6 Speedsolve - 1 Round
Megaminx - 1 Round

WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ShakerSpring2017
CubingUSA: https://www.cubingusa.com/shakerspring2017

Location:
Shaker Heights High School
15911 Aldersyde Drive
Shaker Heights, OH 44120

Registration Fee:
Registration is 15$. Shaker students may compete for free, (student ID required at registration).


----------

